
Open-sourcing PinLater: An asynchronous job execution system - jwegan
https://engineering.pinterest.com/blog/open-sourcing-pinlater-asynchronous-job-execution-system
======
j_s
Implementation details: _The PinLater Thrift server is written in Java and
leverages Twitter’s Finagle RPC framework. We currently provide two storage
backends: MySQL and Redis._

